# Fitting a ceiling fan???



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought I would take the easy process of fitting a ceiling fan. In the UK it would straightforward with joists to fix to. Here I'm struggling since the construction appears to be a thick 1"-2" white plaster, a void and then nothing much above that. I'm talking about fitting on the ground floor with a floor above.

Anyone have any tips on fitting and securing the fan, it weighs about 6kg and spinning at 400rpm I don't fancy it coming off!

Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Piers.
That plaster ceiling is very strong & is suspended by either wires or horsehair soaked in plaster to the ceiling above (hence the void)
I used toggle type bolts to hold my fan up (real heavy rascal) a good few years back without any issues.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I just counted up and I have fitted 9 ceiling fans in my house over the years. Ceilings are of the normal plastered variety. I have always secured them with decent sized plastic rawl lugs and screws. To date, none have spun themselves free - which I am quite pleased about.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I fitted a few last year and used either toggle bolts or ones that "splay" out as you screw them in (can't remember their name). Toggle bolts are ideal but you need a decent sized cavity above the ceiling to allow the lugs to spring open. I think relying on large rawl plugs and screws is a bit risky.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks all - I don't know as I have that much depth in the cavity but I'll check.

Chopera, can you sent a link or add a picture showing the one's that splay out. I'm not sure I know what you mean. 

Thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

It starts off looking like the one on the left, as you tighten the screw it ends up looking like the one on the right. Those metal strips surrounding the screw end up being "splayed" out on the other side of the ceiling/wall, making it harder to pull the thing out. The maximum load they can support should be indicated on the packet, so you should check against the weight of the ceiling fan and the number screws used to hold it up. I bought some from Leroy Merlin but I'm sure most ferreterias can get hold of them.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I think they might be called "molly screws"


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

The electrician who fitted five ceiling fans for me made a hole in the ceiling and pushed a strip of wood through the hole. He then screwed the fan bases through the plaster and into the wood, which was pulled down tight against the ceiling with an attached piece of wire as he tightened the screws. The fans have been in operation for eight years and no sign of coming away ... yet!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Fans*



The Skipper said:


> The electrician who fitted five ceiling fans for me made a hole in the ceiling and pushed a strip of wood through the hole. He then screwed the fan bases through the plaster and into the wood, which was pulled down tight against the ceiling with an attached piece of wire as he tightened the screws. The fans have been in operation for eight years and no sign of coming away ... yet!


Out of curiosity, why would anyone be bothered with ceiling fans? They seem to me a complete waste of space and generally noisy. They might cool the ceiling, but not those of us down below.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Justina said:


> Out of curiosity, why would anyone be bothered with ceiling fans? They seem to me a complete waste of space and generally noisy. They might cool the ceiling, but not those of us down below.


I used to think the same but since having them installed (at my wife's insistence!) I have to say they are very effective, especially over a bed. We have one in our porch as well and it keeps flies and mosquitoes away. The cheap fans sold in DIY stores can be noisy but if you pay for a quality brand they are fine. We run the one over our bed at the slowest speed and you can't hear a thing, but it still provides a pleasant downdraught.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Justina said:


> Out of curiosity, why would anyone be bothered with ceiling fans? They seem to me a complete waste of space and generally noisy. They might cool the ceiling, but not those of us down below.


They are not only good in summer. In the winter if you reverse the direction, usually with a switch on the side of the fan, the blades turn in the opposite direction and all the warm air at the ceiling is recirculated into the room.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

They are a lot cheaper and healthier than a/c. I never notice the noise and mine enhance the rooms. Not sure why you think they would only cool the ceiling unless you installed the blades upside down.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Fans*



stevesainty said:


> They are not only good in summer. In the winter if you reverse the direction, usually with a switch on the side of the fan, the blades turn in the opposite direction and all the warm air at the ceiling is recirculated into the room.


Now that I didn't know.
I only have had experience of one fan and it was noisy and so high up that it certainly didn't cool the room. But it was probably an old one.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the "fixing" advice.

Like others we find they keep the mosquitos at bay, never really noticed any noise from them and they don't do that noise and throat drying trick that AC seems to be clever at inflicting on me....


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

"Quality" Ceiling fans are totally silent, cheap to rum and most efficient at slow speed. Blade size is important, generally...the bigger the better. Cheap small fans I agree are not a good investment. We use only fansin the bedrooms and rarely need the Aircon on in the living areas either


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Justina said:


> Out of curiosity, why would anyone be bothered with ceiling fans? They seem to me a complete waste of space and generally noisy. They might cool the ceiling, but not those of us down below.


(From my science classes many years ago)

Fans do not cool the air, in fact to a very slight amount they raise the temperature, as a result of the motor getting swarm, That said, a stream of air blowing across a damp surface (such as the skin) will increase the evaporation and that requires calories (energy) thus that area loses heat. 

If a person is perspiring the heat lose caused by the stream of air will be greater. As the skin dries, the loss is less, until if one’s skin were completely dry (probably not possible) when it would be nil.

A fan also upsets the airflow, thus mosquitoes are unable to fly up-stream to the source of carbon dioxide (expelled breath) and thus find a victim.


Leaving a fan on when is not there is a complete waste of electricity.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

As already mentioned, ceiling fans circulate air. This effect can be as important as the effect of helping your skin cool down through moisture evaporation. If the room is sealed and all the air is at the same temperature (often the case when humidity is high) then this effect might be quite low. However in a dryer heat and with a shady window open, my experience is ceiling fans can make a room with people inside feel cool pretty quickly. We do have a/c installed as well, but since we installed the fans we haven't switched it on, even in Madrid's 40º+ summers.

When buying a fan it will specify on the box the volume of room it is suitable for.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Chopera said:


> .....................
> my experience is ceiling fans can make a room with people inside feel cool pretty quickly.,,,,,,,,
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

ElaineG said:


> Chopera said:
> 
> 
> > .....................
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Justina said:


> Out of curiosity, why would anyone be bothered with ceiling fans? They seem to me a complete waste of space and generally noisy. They might cool the ceiling, but not those of us down below.


Much depends on which way one has the fan blowing. Most seem to have the fan blowing down in the summer but that just blows the warm air at ceiling level back onto the people below.

Best course, if you have a house, and not a flat, is to open windows at the bottom of the house and at the top. If you don't have a cooling fountain near the lower windows to cool the air, hang a net curtain with the lower end in a large bowl of water over the window - this will trap dust and dirt and cool the air. This is the way that the Moors did it and works extremely well.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

ElaineG said:


> Chopera said:
> 
> 
> > .....................
> ...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A fan regardless of where its situated will for the most part *make you feel* cooler & that is what matters to most people.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

:closed_2:

Thread closed before it becomes any more of a p*ssing contest!


----------

